# 86 Audi 5000S Tranny swap



## mccastlej (Feb 13, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has done a swap from the Automatic tranny to a manual tranny. I did this in a old Volvo with no major problems. The auto tranny is going out in my car, and I don't want to replace it with a used one. Rebuilding it is out of my price range. Wondering if there is enough room for the tranny, shift linkages, and such without having to cut into the car.


----------



## clacker (May 19, 2000)

*Re: 86 Audi 5000S Tranny swap (mccastlej)*

All the parts should swap right in, but good luck finding a 5 speed 5000 parts car, not very common in 2wd form. I believe the axles should be the same, the sub frames/cradles are the same, you need the trans, shifter linkages and center console, throttle body maybe and gas pedal linkages, pedal box, clutch hydraulics which usually need replacing, flywheel+clutch, not sure on the speedo. 
I parted a 5 speed out a couple years ago, had people fighting for the trans! It was a nice car to drive, however I cannot live without quattro!
greg


----------

